# Audison Bit Ten Expert Tuner- Need Help pls.



## smongklong (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello Team, 

I joined this forum in desperate search for an expert member that maybe is living in the Los Angeles/Inland Empire area in California. 

My story is I recently upgraded my sound system and the first shop did a horrible job in wiring my amp (they didn't know how the audison sr4 wiring should be setup for bridging). I actually realized that after the fact when i was trying to balance left and right channels. 

I have gone through 3 different shops to have it tuned. The last one who said they were Audison trained did the best job thus far in making it sound good (the first 2 didn't know how to configure the bit ten). I feel though that the system can be made to sound much better and I'm looking for a member here who maybe able to help. I can't afford anymore to keep paying shops 2-3 bills for tuning every time. I'm a pure novice but really likes listening to music. I've attached the bit ten screenshots and would like your feedback if this seems right. Really appreciate your help. and I am dreading to know if I got scammed again in the tuning. 

my system is the following:
hertz 165xl 
audison sr4 bridged
hertz dcx 690 in the rear
hertz hcp2 
audison av4 for the sub
hertz hdp1 
audison bit ten


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm neither a bit ten expert ( although i did own one at one time ) nor a tuning expert ( but i do own a HelixDSP, and tuned it myself and it sounds pretty good )

Your pictures may be deceiving, but the first one shows front left full range i believe?....thats wrong.

Second one shows rear left...full range...again thats wrong.

third one shows sub LP at 150...and some attenuation with the EQ...thats less wrong than the other two...but still wrong i believe.

You can tune this your self i'm guessing, but you dont need a Bit Ten expert, you just need someone with experience with active set up.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

None of that looks quite right. You sure it's connected to the bit? LOL


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

if it were my car,

i would want front left and right comps to be HP'd at 80hz and 24db slopes. I would want to use the T/A to set the distances from my ears to midway between the woofer and tweeter.

I would want the rear fill to be band passed...the HP set to about 300hz at 24db, but also LP at about 6,000hz...that could be a shallower cross...6 or 12db

also setting the T/A distances to my ear from each speaker.


Subwoofer...12db is fine, but lower that to 80 or 90hz. And HP it at 20hz or so to save amplifier power


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Your pics say offline mode. Your pc isn't connected to the bit ten. Look at the top right corner. Connect it up and repost the screenshots. 

What mini said is good starting points. If you hook it up and it still looks the way it does above then nothing is set up very well. Which is the way it looks now. 

Your system has a lot of potential.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

DSP is indeed disconnected ^^

It will be hard to tell what settings are correct without any forms of measurements though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that's basically no tune in there. someone charged you for that? that's crazy. they set a couple crossovers and that looks like it.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

It seems right to me, the way I understand it is....

1) Front Left and right are using a 3 way passive xover which is set to use a full range frequency.
2) Rear left and right is also using a 2 way passive xover set to full range.
3) Channel 5 (mono Sub) is the only active one that is set to low pass frequency. 

So your system is a passive system with the sub in active mode. Audison presets can be saved off line for whatever reason you want. For obvious reasons you still need an RTA when setting the EQ in each or either both front or rear channels (but not the whole output of your system/ I think). Now if you want everything going active, you'll have to manage each channel accordingly. So it's either you combine all your tweeters in channel 1-2 (HP/stereo), your mids in 3-4 (Band Pass), all your mid bass in 5-6 (LP/BP) and the sub in channel 7 (LP filter), you'll end up with a truly active system with a F'ed up staging. I was in this same boat and ended up dumping the rear stage all together because there isn't enough channels to make everything active and be able to balance the front and rear with a fader option. With your set up you are able to use a fader option just not as an active system. That why I'm still monitoring the progress of the new Helix DSP rumored to have 10 channel outs, an active front 3 way (6 channels), a passive rear 2 way (Ch 7-8) and an active mono (ch 9) or active stereo (ch 9-10) sub output.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

yogegoy said:


> It seems right to me, the way I understand it is....
> 
> 1) Front Left and right are using a 3 way passive xover which is set to use a full range frequency.
> 2) Rear left and right is also using a 2 way passive xover set to full range.
> ...


so you would not suggest using a HP filter for the front 3-way passives?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that software, but it looks like someone just put a 150hz 2nd order filter on the subs and boosted a couple bands in the sub EQ. Please PLEASE tell me that isn't the "tune" on your DSP. :O


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that software, but it looks like someone just put a 150hz 2nd order filter on the subs and boosted a couple bands in the sub EQ. Please PLEASE tell me that isn't the "tune" on your DSP. :O


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like you have some decent quality gear. I think tuned and installed right you should get some decent sound. I couldn't tell from your list what sub you have. As others have said, the tune doesn't even look like a tune. 

Given the bit ten is a 6 channel DSP, I think the goal should be front stage active with subwoofer. The rear fill can be run off of head unit power or rear channels of the RCA. These steps are under the assumption you can run the rears off of your head unit.

1. What kind of Head Unit are you running? If possible run the rear 6x9's off of the rear channels of your head unit.

2. Configure Bit Ten to 6 ch active. Start with the factory crossover slopes. Mid HP 80hz / 24db, Mid LP 2.5K / 12db. Tweeter HP 2.5k / 12db.

3. Set sub LP 75hz 12db.

4. Bridge the SR4 to the front midbass. Use the HCP2 to run the tweeters. Remove the passive crossovers and wire speakers directly to the amps. Turn the gains on you front stage to 0 before you power on. Try to use the DSP to match levels, adjust gains on the amps as needed.

- This should be a safe crossover starting point for you.

5. Start the Time Alignment Process

6. From here you can start EQ and Crossover Point tuning. See if you can get to this point first. Not sure how handy you are, but I think you could get here on your own.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

what shops did "tuning" for you?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

SPLEclipse said:


> Please PLEASE tell me that isn't the "tune" on your DSP. :O


Haha, I was about to say the same thing ;P


----------



## smongklong (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you for all the feedback and ideas. 

The reason the screenshot was showing offline was I plugged the bit ten to my pc and when the settings loaded (synced bit ten>pc), I saved the .dip file to my desktop. I then unplugged it from the bit ten (to not change anything) and opened the file in off line mode to take the screenshots. 

I'll be going to the shop tomorrow to get the .dip file from the tune they did as they said I might have reset it when I plugged in my laptop. I don't think that is the case I said as I didn't run any configuration wizard or synced the settings from pc>bit ten. We'll see tomorrow. I sure hope there's a mistake and if it turns out that this the tune i paid for, i will ask nicely that they do it again as they claimed they gave me the advanced tune.

The 2nd shop I went to actually did some tweaking in the system and had some of the right setup (fronts at hpf, sub with the lpf at around 80hz if i remember correctly) (didn't have the rears yet last month). They even used an RTA to balanced out the peak and valleys but couldn't do the left/right separately as my SR4 wasn't bridged right and they couldn't figure that out. I actually figured it out with my limited knowledge by looking at the manual of the amp of how bridged wiring looked like. The 3rd shop helped fixed this and the sound instantly made it so much better (i think this is the reason it made me think that they did actually tune it as it sounded so much better). My fault was I didn't check the settings in the bit ten before i left the shop and just took their word for it that they did the "advance tune"

Keep the feedback/ideas coming as I really appreciate them. They are helping me with my training and goal to acquire knowledge and even with just a portion of what you know can help me a long way. I'll be sure to pay it forward. 

If there's anyone in my area who would like to experiment with my system to tune it, I'd be happy to visit/host and enjoy food and drinks while aiming for a better sounding system.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> so you would not suggest using a HP filter for the front 3-way passives?


It's a 3 way passive which the low frequencies will be cut off if you use HPF, the same goes with a 2 way passive. Sorry I didn't realize the Bit Ten only had 6 ch outs as opposed to the Bit One which is 8ch.


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

If I were you, I would seek out the help of Bing and Joey at Simplicity in Sound. Take your vehicle to them and be done with this tuning nightmare. I'm not qualified to offer any tuning help, but I know Bing and Joey will get you fixed up in no time.


----------



## SouthernSlam2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

Would readers offer professional tuners in the southern CA region for the Bit10?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Do You have a mic and something like REW to measure your response? I can help in taking you step by step with the bit10 and dial your tune in....


----------



## CriticalMach (Mar 16, 2016)

sqnut said:


> Do You have a mic and something like REW to measure your response? I can help in taking you step by step with the bit10 and dial your tune in....


Is that offer still on the table? I have a Dayton UMM-6 USB mic coming next week to use with REW to tune my Bit Ten install.


----------



## LPFE42 (Aug 7, 2016)

How do you get the white noise tuned out when the volume is turned all the was down?????????
Please Help


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

LPFE42 said:


> How do you get the white noise tuned out when the volume is turned all the was down?????????
> Please Help


that's a bonus feature of the bit products.


----------



## LPFE42 (Aug 7, 2016)

Great..... hell we cant even get the Drc to power up


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LPFE42 said:


> How do you get the white noise tuned out when the volume is turned all the was down?????????
> Please Help


very simple solution.. remove yours, buy another product


----------



## LPFE42 (Aug 7, 2016)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's a bonus feature of the bit products.


Great..... hell we cant even get the Drc to power up


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

With the gear you have and that processor, ur car should sound amazing. I can't even imagine how frustrated you are, having spent that type of money and still not getting the results u want. I hope u get everything worked out bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/monsterbyrangel/albums/1164566633610861/ 

Check out Ricardo's FB & YouTube pages. They use Audison DSP's all the time. It ain't the gear. It's the tuner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Tuners make unacceptable noise floor? Interesting 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LPFE42 (Aug 7, 2016)

MrGreen do you have a link to Ricardo's Youtube page? I was thinking of pulling the Bit out and going with another like a Helix

Thanks


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

LPFE42 said:


> MrGreen do you have a link to Ricardo's Youtube page? I was thinking of pulling the Bit out and going with another like a Helix
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




https://youtu.be/Zs-b37ymjw8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sorry not sure if that links you to his page but search "Ricardo Rangel" on YouTube and it'll come right up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPFE42 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank You for the help!!!!!!! Ill keep you posted


----------



## ASB084 (Dec 2, 2016)

hi team, i need guidance on bit ten settings. I have a focal ps 165 in front and infinity 6x9 as rear. Alpine type r 15 inch as sub. Can you guide me with any equalizer settings for bit ten please? Really appreciate as i am really struggling!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ASB084 said:


> hi team, i need guidance on bit ten settings. I have a focal ps 165 in front and infinity 6x9 as rear. Alpine type r 15 inch as sub. Can you guide me with any equalizer settings for bit ten please? Really appreciate as i am really struggling!!!!


its going to be different for every car/setup.


----------



## ASB084 (Dec 2, 2016)

hi there,
Thanks for responding. Yes, following are the details:
Car: Toyota corolla 2016
Front and Rear Speakers: Focal PS 165 and Infinity reference 6x9, Amp: Alpine PDX 4.100
Subwoofer: Alpine 15 inch Type r and Amp: Hifonics Brx 2416.1D
DSP:Bit ten 

Thanks again for helping out... really appreciate it..

ASB


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Get rid of the Bit ten. Sell it on here and get something else. Ur setup will probably sound better with NO processor, than it does with a bad tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASB084 (Dec 2, 2016)

Haha! i wish i could but its going to be a painful process. Does anyone know a good expert tuner in Atlanta, georgia?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The people at hybrid audio

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## seatssuck (Dec 17, 2016)

MrGreen83 said:


> Get rid of the Bit ten. Sell it on here and get something else. Ur setup will probably sound better with NO processor, than it does with a bad tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was literally going to buy the Bit Ten soon. I'm a novice. I want to keep the factory radio and add components. I already have a sub, mono amp, and 4ch amp. But I want something to de eq the factory radio and go from there. Currently I just have a LOC for the sub. Like I said.. novice. 

Can you please let me know why you suggest staying away from the Bit Ten and what you could recommended instead within a few hundred of the bit ten's price range? You seem pretty adamant that it's junk, lol.


----------



## ASB084 (Dec 2, 2016)

anyone else except hybrid audio. Just looking at options. They are very costly like 400 USD for tuning, not sure if it is going to be worth it....


----------

